# an uncareful photos



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

:crazy: I'm posting a photo! :crazy:

Taken with the Holga in Feb. this year on out-of-date film. Developed a couple of months ago with out of date colour chemicals I got from a Jessops sale for £1. Left hanging in the darkroom where light could get to it. Scanned in the negative with a normal scanner. You can also see I ripped the film when I loaded it up suring developing. Oops.


Still, a bit of tinkering and playing can be fun. :mrgreen:







I think I should start doing things properly soon.


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

And another exactly the same. People who take proper photos must hate me.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Nope, Peter.
No hatred at all!
I like the motif, am wondering when in the past winter we had snow, but we did have some on 2 different days, one in January, one in February (must have been that February day), and find the outcome of your out-of-date film developed in out-of-date developer with a Holga quite, quite interesting! Makes me wish I knew some more about darkroom work, had access to a darkroom and could at least test out that aspect of photography, too. So there is no saying on my side that I take "proper photos", only because they are colour and (mostly) sharp and ... erm ...  ... _digital..._


----------



## doobs (Nov 17, 2007)

ferny, I am a huge fan of the Holga -- as many of you around here already know by now  -- and I love these shots. However, I highly suggest printing these to get the optimal result. The first few rolls I ran through my Holga came out a little flat, but I scanned them and touched them up and they came out similar to yours. Specs from the scanner, gray skies, etc. When printing the prints will come out very rich and beautiful. 

Examples:
Scanned neg:










Scanned print:









I also suggest trying out the Holga Panorama technique! When winding the film, only wind it to the 4th dot on the film backing and take another picture for an awesome result. You might want some long mural paper or a large trimmed 11x14 or 16x20

A scanned neg from a Holgarama:





But a nice job, nonetheless. However I don't suggest falling into the pit of Lomography. They'll charge you out of the ass for film and cameras that you can get on ebay for cheap and they'll tell you to follow these rules that make for bland pictures and wasted film, IMO.

Great shots!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Nope, Peter.



Oh! Ferny is a boy??


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 17, 2007)

Alex!
YOU DID NOT KNOW??????


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Alex!
> YOU DID NOT KNOW??????



Errm, how could I? I thought he was an old lady with a giant tongue ...

I think I made too many advances here ... should not have been flirting so much with her, errm, him I mean!


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Nope, Peter.
> No hatred at all!
> I like the motif, am wondering when in the past winter we had snow, but we did have some on 2 different days, one in January, one in February (must have been that February day), and find the outcome of your out-of-date film developed in out-of-date developer with a Holga quite, quite interesting! Makes me wish I knew some more about darkroom work, had access to a darkroom and could at least test out that aspect of photography, too. So there is no saying on my side that I take "proper photos", only because they are colour and (mostly) sharp and ... erm ...  ... _digital..._



I'm not sure when abouts in Feb. Darkroom work is easy. Doing it properly takes time and care. I wasn't interested in either.  I didn't even have the chemicals to develop it when I took the shots. I think the ones I did pick up are about a year old. So I had no idea what would happen. That's all part of the fun. I don't plan to keep the shots when I take them. Just experiment and see what happens. And because I'm being so careless I'm not actually learning a great deal. 




doobs said:


> ferny, I am a huge fan of the Holga -- as many of you around here already know by now  -- and I love these shots. However, I highly suggest printing these to get the optimal result. The first few rolls I ran through my Holga came out a little flat, but I scanned them and touched them up and they came out similar to yours. Specs from the scanner, gray skies, etc. When printing the prints will come out very rich and beautiful.


 I did print some Holga B&W I did at one point and created a set of photos and built frames for them as a present. I did like the results and it was the first time I'd ever used the Holga. Not so sure these are "keepers" though.

I do have a darkroom but my enlarger only has a lens for 35mm work.



doobs said:


> I also suggest trying out the Holga Panorama technique! When winding the film, only wind it to the 4th dot on the film backing and take another picture for an awesome result. You might want some long mural paper or a large trimmed 11x14 or 16x20



This I plan to have a go at. I did it by mistake once. :mrgreen:

Have you tried using 35mm yet? I've tried twice (I think) and neither worked very well.



doobs said:


> But a nice job, nonetheless. However I don't suggest falling into the pit of Lomography. They'll charge you out of the ass for film and cameras that you can get on ebay for cheap and they'll tell you to follow these rules that make for bland pictures and wasted film, IMO.
> 
> Great shots!


I have two Holgas.  
One was a present as I'd asked for it. It came from eBay with just the two film masks for whatever they were going for. The second is a flash (still with the plastic lens) which was part of a kit. You know, book, photos, film, tape. All for £6 in a charty shop.

http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=14
I found that on my site. Ignore the state of it. It's very much in the "sorting it out when I can be bothered" stage.




Alex_B said:


> Errm, how could I? I thought he was an old lady with a giant tongue ...
> 
> I think I made too many advances here ... should not have been flirting so much with her, errm, him I mean!



That's disturbing on so many levels. Just two are that you made advances on me in the past and that I didn't actually notice! :mrgreen:


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 17, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> Oh! Ferny is a boy??



Ferny is human??!!


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

:cry:


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2007)

ferny said:


> That's disturbing on so many levels. Just two are that you made advances on me in the past and that I didn't actually notice! :mrgreen:



come on, you don't remember the dirty fun we had in PMs? :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Nov 17, 2007)

You must have drugged me.


----------



## doobs (Nov 17, 2007)

ferny said:


> I did print some Holga B&W I did at one point and created a set of photos and built frames for them as a present. I did like the results and it was the first time I'd ever used the Holga. Not so sure these are "keepers" though.


I know what you mean. I usually push the film development a stop or two and boost the contrast a ton to get a decent print, if that's what you were having trouble with.



> I do have a darkroom but my enlarger only has a lens for 35mm work.



Even more vignetting! 



> This I plan to have a go at. I did it by mistake once. :mrgreen:
> 
> Have you tried using 35mm yet? I've tried twice (I think) and neither worked very well.


I've done it once and I like how it took a picture over the rebate, but I shot FP4 on a horrible cloudy day and the pictures came out like total crap.




> I have two Holgas.
> One was a present as I'd asked for it. It came from eBay with just the two film masks for whatever they were going for. The second is a flash (still with the plastic lens) which was part of a kit. You know, book, photos, film, tape. All for £6 in a charty shop.
> 
> http://www.blueyedmuffin.co.uk/arse/?p=14
> I found that on my site. Ignore the state of it. It's very much in the "sorting it out when I can be bothered" stage.



I see you got the fancy lomo one. Curious as to how much you payed for that. You got a ton of extra stuff and a fancy box as well. I've the older Holga that I picked up new for 25 bucks and it came with the camera and a strap. :lmao: But, I've noticed that while the whole Lomo idea is cool, I think the not thinking and shooting from the hip is really a waste. I do love the photos a Holga shot on Ektachrome 64 processed in C-41 looks, but some people  have taken it to far to the point where they're taking pictures of practically nothing. Anywho, don't listen to me, do what you want and have fun. :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Nov 18, 2007)

The 120 on it's own was about £25 ($51 now). The box with all the bits and flash camera was £6 ($12). I couldn't turn it down. :mrgreen:
The box was like new. The film was there, the batteries hadn't been opened and nor had the tape.


----------

